

Full Disclojure - Tutorial on Clojure language [screencast] - francoisdevlin
http://vimeo.com/channels/fulldisclojure

======
skorgu
These hit my personal sweet spot of presentation skill, speed and content
nearly dead on, fantastic work!

I would like slightly more real-world examples than adding even? constraints
to addition, but I'm really just being greedy.

------
primodemus
I wasn't aware that clojure had support for pre and post-conditions. Is it a
new addition to the language?

~~~
cema
It was added recently.

There is a lot of activity in the language development leading to what I
expect to be an exciting Clojure 1.1

[Edit] A link to the language definition:
<http://clojure.org/special_forms#toc10>

Another link to a small but useful (for me, anyway) discussion:
<http://blog.fogus.me/2009/12/21/clojures-pre-and-post/>

